
The 10 Biggest Misconceptions About Remote Work - AliCollins
http://blog.trello.com/company-remote-work-myths
======
saurabhjha
I am working remotely and I am 12 hours away from the main team.

All the good stuff mentioned in this article is absolutely true. I guess the
only downside is the real lack of social life. You also need a great deal of
self-discipline to operate in this kind of arrangement.

However, we are evolving in terms of communication as new people join our
team.

Overall, it's working great for me.

------
hittudiv
Are there any tech startups/companies which are already offering a full WFH?

